# Niederrheiner sucht Strecken in der Nähe von Stadtkyll



## papa deluxe (25. Juli 2008)

Halli Hallo,

ich bin mit Familie in der Woche um den 3. Oktober auf einem Campingplatz in Stadtkyll. Mein MTB soll natürlich mit. Kann mir jemand evtl. einen Tipp geben, wo ich in der Umgebung schöne Strecken/Trails finde, die einigermaßen Anfängergerecht sind ??? Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus, somit wäre der ein oder andere Tip eine große Hilfe für mich.

Vielen Dank im voraus und viele Grüsse vom Niederrhein

papa


----------



## WW-Horst (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo "Papa",

um Stadtkyll gibt es sehr schöne CC-Strecken, meist Forstwege, jedoch kaum Singletrails.
Die ahrradrouten sind exzellent ausgeschildert und können kostenlos bei der Touriinfo in Hillesheim und Stadtkyll sowie Blankenheim angefordter werden (am besten nach Adressen googlen). 
Der Campingplatz liegt seh rschön im Wirfttal. Hier gibt es ein paar schöne Routen Richtung Steffeln, Routenplanung am besten mit gebietskarte. Ein paar Höhenmeter bringt folgende Tour: Stadtkyll rausfahren Richtung Köln, abbiegen über Landstraße nach Dahlem, an der Fuchskaule vorbei und kurz vor Dahlem rechts auf Feldweg abbiegen, Tal runter, auf Feldweg an einsemen Haus an Bahnstrecke rechts ab und auf altem Feldweg links und rechts der Bahntrasse Richtung Glaadt, dort über Industriegebiet Jünkerrath zur B51 orientieren und über Asphalt rauf zum Kloster Don Boscon, dort über Waldwege über Schüller zurück ins Wirfttal.
Auch sehr schön Tpur an der Kyll nach Ormont: wieder zur ortsmitte Stadtkyll Richtung Köln, am platz (li Apotheke) links halten (starße nach Kerschenbach) aber direkt wieder in  schmalen Weg rechts abbiegen (bei der Physiotherapeutenpraxis), Weg folgen, führt auf Feldweg ins Kylltal, vorbei an Hamerhütte, dort weiter Richtung Kronenburg. Auf halbem Weg Möglichkeit links über kerschenbach und Schönefeld zurück ins Wirftal zu folgen oder weiter nach Kronenburg. Dort im Unterort rechts der Kyll Waldweg nach Ormont finden und folgen, kommt nach längerem Anstieg am Goldberg raus (nördlichster Vulkan der Eifel), dort wieder links ab Richtung Kerschenbach.
Noch ne Tourvariante: bei der Hammerhütte abbiegen, durch die Ansiedlung auf die B51, links ab nach kronenburg (vorsicht: viel Verkehr) und dann nach Überquerung der Autobahn wieder rechts ab nach Baasem. Über erste Kreuzung, nächste rechts ab (durch das kleine Gewerbegebiet) runter zur Simmel, links halten und rechts über die Brücke der Simmel folgen, nach 4 km wieder links halten und rein in den Wald bis zum alten Meiler Simmler Hof. Dort links halten, nächste wieder links und dann wieder links, über Tal "Müllesloch wieder zum Ort baasem oder Tour verlängern über schönen Weg nach Berk-Frauenkron und wieder Kronenburg. Hier ist eine Karte nützlich, im Baasemer Wald hat man sich schnell verfahren. Zahlreichen Varianten in diesem schönen und einsamen Gebiet möglich. Highlight: Burg Kronenburg. Bademöglichkeit am Kronenburger See. Kleiner Badegeheimtip: der Glaader See.

Ich hoffe, daß die Touren Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (29. Juli 2008)

Ach ja, und da gibt es ja auch noch Jungs, die dazu noch weitere Vorschläge geben können, denn Kronenburg ist ja ein Nachbarort 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344908


----------



## eifelermaettes (4. August 2008)

Hi "Papa",

wir aus Kronenburg haben auf GPS-Info ein paar unserer Touen zusammengetragen:

Link: GPS-Info

Wie Horst schon sagt, liegt direkt neben Stadtkyll.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. August 2008)

...und einige Touren davon führen direkt durch Stadtkyll. Im Touri-Büro (an der Kirche, gleichzeitig die Post)kann man auch Wander- bzw. Fahrradkarten kriegen.

Übrigens: Wenn du jeden dritten Satz mit "Dajöhh" beendest, kommst du in Stadtkyll (das "Kyll" bitte wie "Kill" aussprechen) ganz groß raus.
"Dajöhh" heißt soviel wie "na gut", "O.K" oder "klaro" 

Sonst melde dich mal per PM, wenn du auf dem Campingplatz weilst. Eventuell kannst du dich in eine unserer Touren einklinken.

@eifeler mättes: Wie hieß noch mal der Vetter von Dajöhh?


----------



## WW-Horst (6. August 2008)

Übrigens: Wenn du jeden dritten Satz mit "Dajöhh" beendest, kommst du in Stadtkyll (das "Kyll" bitte wie "Kill" aussprechen) ganz groß raus.
"Dajöhh" heißt soviel wie "na gut", "O.K" oder "klaro" 

Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Dreimal "dajöhh gerufen",  und schon wirst Du mit Kamellen beworfen!


----------



## eifelermaettes (6. August 2008)

Da sind doch wieder die drei:
- Dajöhh
- Dadähh
- Ejee
Alles eingeborene Stadtkyller...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (6. August 2008)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Dreimal "dajöhh gerufen",  und schon wirst Du mit Kamellen beworfen!



Dajöhh, ein echter Insider.

Eeje...der Mättes is och widder doh


----------



## WW-Horst (7. August 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Dajöhh, ein echter Insider.
> 
> Eeje...der Mättes is och widder doh



Und der echte KLassiker:
"Dajöh, dann doon mer dat" 
Und dann noch eins drauf: "Dann sit e so jut unn doot dat!"


----------



## papa deluxe (21. August 2008)

Tach zusammen,

dane für eure Hilfe.

Ich hebe soeben bei VulkanBike die "Pelmer Runde" gefunden; geht los ab Gerolstein. Kennt ihr die ? Ist das was ???

Grüsse in die Eifel
Papa


----------



## WW-Horst (22. August 2008)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> dane für eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Schieb den Link mal rüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa deluxe (22. August 2008)

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1203&ssid=1

etwas weiter unten auf der Seite ist u. a. die "Pelmer Runde" zu finden.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. August 2008)

Das ist eine wunderschöne Ecke, die "Pelmer Runde" habe ich aber noch nicht unter die Stollen genommen. Haste eigentlich ein GPS-Gerät? 70 km nach Karte in der Fremde wäre nicht mein Fall. Außerdem musst du noch ein paar km fahren bis da hin.
Was mich zusätzlich stört: Die Strecke ist wohl von der dortigen Gemeinde abgesegnet, also waren Förster daran beteiligt. Was dabei rauskommt, kann sich jeder denken, siehe die MTB-Touren um Bad Münstereifel...stinklangweilig und oft über Teer.


----------



## papa deluxe (30. August 2008)

Ja, ich habe ein Garmin Vista Hcx, welches ich an meinen Lenker kleben kann.

Die Anfahrt zu der Strecke würde ich aus Zeitgründen ohnehin per Auto erledigen, sonst gibts Krach mit der Familie 

papa


----------



## WW-Horst (1. September 2008)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1203&ssid=1
> 
> etwas weiter unten auf der Seite ist u. a. die "Pelmer Runde" zu finden.



Jo,
konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll , technisch sehr einfach, sprich Forstautobahn. Landschaftlich sehr schön.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. September 2008)

GPS haste? 

Dajöhh, dann guck mal unter JMR-Biking, der hat ein paar nette Tracks in der Hillesheimer Gegend.


----------



## papa deluxe (14. September 2008)

Tach zusammen,

vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps zu Routen und örtlicher Mundart 

Ich habe mein Garmin mal mit diversen Routen gefüttert und hoffe, so viele wie möglich abfahren zu können (so familiengerecht wie möglich).

Sollte jemand von euch einen hyperventilierenden Specialized-Fahrer (silbernes Epic) in der Zeit vom 26.9. - 04.10 in der Eifel fahren, stehen, liegen oder verrecken sehen, dann bin das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ich. 

Nochmal vielen Dank und viele Grüsse
papa deluxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (27. Oktober 2008)

Und? Wie war die Tour??


----------



## Schlammcatcher (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich war in dieser Zeit einige Male im Dreieck Ormont-Stadtkyll-Kronenburg unterwegs, konnte aber keinen hyperventilierenden Spezi-Fahrer entdecken.

Einen Niederrheiner hätte ich sofort am Slang erkannt, die sagen bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit "Oh wiiie" (Au weia), ist aber nicht so universell anwendbar wie unser "dajöhh".

By the way: Mich hätte interessiert, ob ihm unser kleiner Sprachkurs geholfen hat!


----------



## papa deluxe (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,

tja, hyperventiliert habe ich schon.....am Niederrhein ist es halt doch flacher.....

Leider konnte ich aus Zeitgründen und aus familiären Gründen und wegen des grandiosen Eifelwetters nicht so wie ich wollte, aber eine schöne Tour habe ich dann doch untergebracht. Von Stadtkyll nach Kronenburg und zurück. Leider war ich zwar für feuchtes Wetter gut gerüstet, aber für Hagelschauer und arschkalten Wind war ich dann doch nicht warm genug angezogen; vor allem auf längeren Abfahrten wurd die Runzel schon empfindlich kühl (als Fastglatze fehlt ja auch die zusätzliche Isoschicht  )

Weiterhin muss ich sagen, dass eure Waldwege bei Feuchtigkeit ganz übel matschig werden. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wo es war (ich bin kurz vor Kronenburg an der B422 oder wie die Bundesstraße heißt aus dem Wald gekommen), aber in einem Waldstück, wo an einer Stelle Naturstein abgebaut wird, war es so unglaublich matschig.......echt ******* zu fahren und Rad und ich sahen aus wie die Sau. 

Euer Sprachkurs hat mir übrigens überhaupt nicht geholfen, da ich eigentlich fast nur holländisch gehört habe 

Aber alles in allem ist die Ecke echt sehr schön und ich habe 2 meiner schönsten langen Läufe in Stadtkyll und dem Umland gemacht. 

Wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder kommen und dann kann ich hoffentlich auch mehr biken. 



> Einen Niederrheiner hätte ich sofort am Slang erkannt, die sagen bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit "Oh wiiie" (Au weia), ist aber nicht so universell anwendbar wie unser "dajöhh".



Also, ich kenne keinen Niederrheiner, der so etwas wie "Oh wiiie" sagt....und ich habe kein einziges Mal "dajöhh" oder so was gehört.....ehrlich !!!  

Grüße vom Niederrhein
der papa


----------



## WW-Horst (20. November 2008)

Tja, auf die Schnelle geht das in der Eifel nun eben gar nicht, weder Biken noch Kontaktaufnahme mit den Einheimischen, dafür sind wir einfach zu scheu.
Ein paar brocken Holländisch helfen zwischen Stadtkyll und Kronenburg in jedem Fall auch weiter. Ach ja, wasserscheu oder gar kälteempfindlich geht im Mittelgebirge schon überhaupt nicht


----------



## stevie67 (24. November 2008)

Hi papa deLuxe,
wenn du noch mal wieder nach Stadtkyll kommst, dann melde dich vorher mal. Kann dich gerne mal auf ne Tour mitnehmen.Kenne das Problem mit der Zeit und Familie. Ist nicht immer einfach alles unter einen Hut zubringen. Habe verschiedene Touren von 20-80km die ich im Wechsel fahre und immer wieder Spass machen. Sie gehen zwar mehr in Richtung Hillesheim aber mann kann sie durchaus von Stadtkyll starten.

Grüsse aus der Eifel
Stephan


----------



## papa deluxe (25. November 2008)

Jo, danke für das Angebot.

Ich werde darauf zurückkommen.... 

papa


----------

